# Frage zur Fluxbox

## Dellerium

Schönen guten abend  :Smile: 

Ich versuch grad ne Lösung für 2 Probs zu finden, die mich grad beschäftigen .. das erste betrifft licq oder besser gtk+licq .... also nen Paktet für licq .. das bricht bei mir immer kurz nach start des kompilierens ab ...

make[2]: *** [function.lo] Error 1

das ganze dann nochmal mit nen paar ähnlicen Zeilen und dann schliesslich

!!! ERROR: the ebuild did not complete successfully

!!! Function src_compile, Line -140, Exitcode 2

!!! (noerror messages)

Das wars dann ... ich hab schon nen paar mal das paket aus dem Baum gelöscht und über emerge neu gezogen, aber ich bekomm immer dne Fehler .. habt ihr ne Ahnung woran des liegt ???

Mein anderes Prob ist eher ne Frage .... kann ich in der Fluxbox irgendwie festlegen, das die Fenster an dne Rand bzw. andere Fenster "ranschnipsen" ( wie xmms ) und festlegen, das die Fenster bitte ihr Position "behalten" also sich merken wo sie das letzte Mal waren .. ?? gkrellm etc nervne mich einfach damit, das ich bei jeden Start erst die ganzen Fenster hin und herschieben muss ... z.b. GnomeICU nach rechts gkrellm nach links etc ....

----------

## Ezechiel

Also ein ziemlich ähnliches Problem hab ich mit dem Programm BillardGL über Portage. Da bekomm ich fast die gleiche Meldung.

Meine Vermutung ist, dass das Programm nicht ganz kompatibel zum gcc 3.x ist bzw., dass der 3.xer irgendwo Fehler aufweist.

Dein zweites Problem kenn ich auch. Ich weiß noch, dass man auch in Fluxbox die "Sticky" Option einschalten kann nur weiß ich nicht mehr genau wo. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann musst du das in einer config Datei editieren.

Schau mal in deinem Homeverzeichnis unter .fluxbox oder so da gibts vielleicht so eine Config. Ansonsten /etc mal durchsuchen.

Ich kann mich auch noch erinnern, dass man eine Zahl bei dieser Option angeben konnte die aussagte ab welchem Abstand das Fenster zum Rand hüpft.

Irrtümer vorbehalten. Es kann auch sein, dass das nicht bei Fluxbox sondern bei einem anderen WM war aber ich bin mir relativ sicher.   :Wink: 

----------

## Dellerium

Also was mein erste Prob angeht .. eigentlich sollte ich dne gcc 3 net drauf haben weil ich noch mit nem gento 1.2 stage 1 angefangen hab . oder irre ich mich da jetzt ???

was das zweite prob angeht .. Sticky hab ich schon mal gesehen .. werd ich nochmal nachschauen ... gibts denn nu auch ne möglichkeit ,den progs zu sagen das sie sich merken sollen wo sie das letzte mal waren ???

mfg Andre

----------

## Ezechiel

was du suchst ist die Funktion "Remember" 

So heißt das zumindest bei Enlightenment. Obs das auch in der Fluxbox gibt weiß ich nicht. Schau mal auf der Fluxbox Page nach oder halt im Google.

----------

## Dellerium

Hab nicht finden können .. vielleicht gehts ja auch in der Fluxbox net. naja.. wär zwar schade, aber vermutlich hab ich nur noch net gefunden  :Wink: 

trotzdme thx

----------

## simon

Hi,

wie schon erwaehnt gibt es zur Fluxbox den Remember-Patch, Infos findest du auf http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/ unter news. Sollte nun auch mit der Version 0.14 funktionieren. Mit diesem Patch kannst du einiges mehr machen:

 *Quote:*   

> to remember and restore application settings like position, size, workspace, decorations, tab style.

 

Du kannst allerdings den gkrellm auch in den slit geben (gkrellm mit der option -w starten), dann befindet sich dieser auch immer an derselben Stelle.

Simon

----------

## Dellerium

Super Danke !!!

----------

## dippen

"ranschnipsen" geht mit 

```
session.screen0.edgeSnapThreshold:   10
```

in ~/.fluxbox/init (10 = 10px entfernung),

aber nur an die menubar und an die ränder.

Aber das is ja schoma was..

gruss

----------

## simon

Achja, um das ganze etwas einfacher zu gestalten.

Ich hab mir heute den ebuild (fluxbox-0.1.14-r1.ebuild) angesehen, dort ist der Remember-Patch auskommentiert. Habe nun 2 Rechner laufen, bei denen ich diesen Patch im ebuild aus-auskommentiert   :Wink:   habe. Bis dato laufen sie einwandfrei und merken sich auch so einiges.

Simon

----------

## dippen

netter tip  :Wink: 

----------

## dippen

funzt bei mir mit ent-auskommentiertem fluxbox-0.1.14-r1.ebuild ohne

Probleme. Thx

----------

## simon

 *dippen wrote:*   

> funzt bei mir mit ent-auskommentiertem fluxbox-0.1.14-r1.ebuild ohne
> 
> Probleme. Thx

 

Man sollte endlich ein Wort fuer "ent-auskommentiertem" erfinden, sonst gibt es bald hunderte.

Ich bemerke immer wieder, wie ich mir kurz den kde oder aehnliches ansehe, und dann doch wieder zur fluxbox zurueck kehre. Mit etwas tuning un rox ist es wirklich eine feine Sache. Vor allem hasse ich die fette Fensterdekoration im kde und wenn man die Openbox als Fenstermanager im kde verwendet, dann gibt es wieder keine Tastaturbefehle um die Fenster zu wechseln usw. Lauter Kleinigkeiten. Die Fluxbox ist schon sexy, und man kann immer daran herumspielen.

Nun bin ich zwar etwas OT, aber das Problem wurde schon geloest - hoffe ich zumindest.

Simon

----------

## Dellerium

jupp dürfte gelöst sein *G*

Wo ihr grad eben den Rox Filter angesprochen habt ... gibt es da ne möglichkeit, das Panel halb transparent zu bekommen ?  *G* Würde ziemlich fett aussehen denke ich  :Wink: 

mfg Andre

----------

## AGM

Hmm, kannst's ja vielleicht mal mit nem halbtransparenten PNG File probieren. (Wenn man die denn verwenden kann; Weiss ich leider nicht)

----------

